# Fergie to be the NEW Viva Glam Girl?!?!



## MACattac (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok I just read that Stacy Ferguson or "Fergie" is going to be the new Viva Glam Spokesmodel!!   I think she would be perfect for the role!  Fergie has a great sense of style and she looks great in everything.  She's been busy with her Kipling bag line, winning the VMA awards, and now she's going to be joining Viva Glam?  Can anyone else from the "inside" confirm this? C'mon I know someone out there knows ALL of the juicy info!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 3, 2007)

eh. not feeling her


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Gwen Stefani should be a VG gal!


----------



## MACattac (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I think Gwen Stefani should be a VG gal!_

 
OOoohhh! I totally agree with you.  I think Gwen Stefani would ROCK as a Viva Glam chick!  She's def got that look.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 3, 2007)

Gwen Stefani? Now I am feeling that!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 3, 2007)

She can sing, but uhm NO!!! I know that MAC has been working on her tour, but unless someone can photoshop the heck out of her, then maybe.  Her boyfriend(if they are still together), Josh Duhamel is fine!!!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 3, 2007)

Ugh. Fergie is such a Gwen rip off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont find her pretty... sorry
and ive heard her live twice, and my god they definately autotune her voice on her album! my ears still bleed. whether she's improved since, i dont know, but seriously, she was dreadful.

gwen would be lovely, but i don't know if she'd accept anything other than her regular look.


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 3, 2007)

love fergie but not really seeing her as a good vg spokesgirl.


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I think Gwen Stefani should be a VG gal!_

 
now why aren't YOU working for MAC!?!?!
move over fergie, we want gwen!
but...bleh...not like fergie's gunna stop me or any one of us from buying more and more MAC


----------



## Hilly (Oct 3, 2007)

How about Paris!!! LOL (hey i love her!! dont throw your rotten tomatoes at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Janice (Oct 3, 2007)

Highly doubt it. Have sent off an email inquiring though.


----------



## MACattac (Oct 3, 2007)

OK OK I would like to change my vote to Gwen Stefani...

How about someone go ask the author "KC" at  Beyond Beauty Basics who her inside source is  and to tell them to  put the axe on  Fergie and to  nominate Gwen!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_gwen would be lovely, but i don't know if she'd accept anything other than her regular look._

 
I think she'd be willing to deviate from her signature red lips, flawless face and platinum blonde hair. Even if she didn't, I'd still think she'd rock as a Viva Glam gal. If not Viva Glam, I would love to see her do a MAC Collabo. Can't you just picture the leopard print or Rasta colored compacts!?


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I think she'd be willing to deviate from her signature red lips, flawless face and platinum blonde hair. Even if she didn't, I'd still think she'd rock as a Viva Glam gal. If not Viva Glam, I would love to see her do a MAC Collabo. Can't you just picture the leopard print or Rasta colored compacts!?_

 
I've always wanted her to do that too, but with the success of LAMB, I'm willing to be she does her own line at some point. Especially since she moved into perfume this year. 

She does wear a lot of MAC though. Aren't her lips Ruby Woo?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thinking how nice it would be for maybe a non-celeb on the extreme level, someone we all can identify with. Like if Amy 04 or Pursebuzz gal was to be the next VG spokesmodel.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewickedstyle* 

 
_I've always wanted her to do that too, but with the success of LAMB, I'm willing to be she does her own line at some point. Especially since she moved into perfume this year. 

She does wear a lot of MAC though. Aren't her lips Ruby Woo?_

 
She's unstoppable. I wouldn't be surprised if she did cosmetics next.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

i think her face looks too 'stiff' looking and gwen would be a better choice!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_How about Paris!!! LOL (hey i love her!! dont throw your rotten tomatoes at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
now that would be cute! like all girly, pink and stuff... she wears mac all the time and her fave lipglass is Prrr


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_
gwen would be lovely, but i don't know if she'd accept anything other than her regular look._

 

i disagree... in the sweet escape video she has green eyeshadow and pink lips

and look at her makeup in these pix...i thinks shes branching out from the red lips although it will obv always be a staple look.


----------



## frocher (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_How about Paris!!! LOL (hey i love her!! dont throw your rotten tomatoes at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_

 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!    Fergie would be way better than her, lol.  I vote for Gwen, her look would fit right into VG.


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's safe to say we want Gwen.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in the minority, I don't want Gwen to be a Viva Glam girl.  I am tired of seeing her.  I don't want to see Fergie either.  I'd love to see someone different.  I can't think of who, though.  Maybe Alicia Keys.  I don't know.  Actually I'd love to see someone a little older.


----------



## lemurian (Oct 3, 2007)

Not into Fergie at all.. she's had bad PS and I always picture her having wet her pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Gwen would be great for a VG campaign, too


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 3, 2007)

I do not really want Fergie. 

Gwen, maybe.

How about someone of indian decent? I do not really see anyone like that modeling for MAC. Come on!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm game for Gwen, definitely but not Fergie. I own her CD but lately her looks have been falling flat for me, she looks uber fake. If they would do multiple people (like they seem to do for VG) I'd think it'd be great to have Gwen, and Alicia Keys (as posted above). And it may just be the Canadian in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'd like to see Nelly Furtado in a group with them. Hmmm...let's see...for a fourth person for this campaign I'd pick Rihanna? or is that too many people/contemporary? LOL just my little thoughts, easy to try and distract myself from studying.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I'm game for Gwen, definitely but not Fergie. I own her CD but lately her looks have been falling flat for me, she looks uber fake. If they would do multiple people (like they seem to do for VG) I'd think it'd be great to have Gwen, and Alicia Keys (as posted above). And it may just be the Canadian in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'd like to see Nelly Furtado in a group with them. Hmmm...let's see...for a fourth person for this campaign I'd pick Rihanna? or is that too many people/contemporary? LOL just my little thoughts, easy to try and distract myself from studying._

 
While I think that Nelly Furtado (with dark hair) is beautiful, I'm just not feeling her for Viva Glam. Same for Rihanna, she's beautiful but not quite there, give her a few years. I think you've got to have that ULTRA Sexy thing going on and Gwen so has it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2007)

NO! NOOOOO!!!!

Oh gawd NOOOO!!!
D:

Just... NO!
You cannot put FERGIE a girl who says she is modest but yet sings that she's fergilicious and about her HUMPS. Gawd. No one could be WORSE for a Viva Glam Spokesperson... well... she might be good as a Viva Glam Spokesgirl... but not a girl's idol. If I ever see a girl tell me Fergie is her idol, I will do a faceplant on the cement.

Gwen + Dita = Too much sexy


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 3, 2007)

i love fergie but not for MAC. gwen stefani would be amazing!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Fergie has a fugly face. Great bod, but from the neck up she's pretty "eh". 

I wish they had Shirley Manson again!!! She's changed her look so much since the last Viva Glam ads she was in, I miss her.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't care for Fergie or the Peroxide addict, Gwen.  ((Sigh))

I like powerful women.   How about Tina Turner?


----------



## talk2mesun (Oct 3, 2007)

i still say cher would rock it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 3, 2007)

Oooh what about Jill Scott??  Did you see her Oprah.  She was looking fab, but most of the time the camera was on Janet. (I love her too!!!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am in the minority, I don't want Gwen to be a Viva Glam girl.  I am tired of seeing her.  I don't want to see Fergie either.  I'd love to see someone different.  I can't think of who, though.  Maybe Alicia Keys.  I don't know.  Actually I'd love to see someone a little older._


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

I never heard of Jill Scott.  I looked her up and saw her on a you tube clip.  Talk about amazing.  She is gorgeous and has a voice that gave me goose bumps.    Thanks for adding her name.  I want to hear more of her music.


----------



## me_jelly (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I think Gwen Stefani should be a VG gal!_

 
Gwen would be a HOT VG gal!

And fergie...sorry, but no.


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_
How about someone of indian decent? I do not really see anyone like that modeling for MAC. Come on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aishwarya Rai comes to mind as far as Indian decent goes...she is absolutely stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, flawless and talented...but would she be a good VG candidate?  Hmmm.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Aishwarya Rai comes to mind as far as Indian decent goes...she is absolutely stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, flawless and talented...but would she be a good VG candidate?  Hmmm._

 
Yep that's the first name I thought of too.  But hell anyone - Shilpa Shetty, Bipasha Basu, there are so many people to choose from.  I'd LOVE to see an Indian woman.  

I like the idea of Jill Scott but I don't know that I could picture her in a Viva Glam ad.  Rihanna, however, would be great.  What about a Latina?  Or an Asian woman?  I would just love to see something different.  Even if it's someone I've never heard of.  It would be exciting to see a new, fresh face or maybe justsomeone unexpected.

*EDITED:*  Actually the more I think about it a Bollywood star would be perfect!  Someone who is known around the world but relatively unknown in the U.S.  Someone who people can learn about and someone to bring in a different approach and cultural perspective.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Aishwarya Rai comes to mind as far as Indian decent goes...she is absolutely stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, flawless and talented...but would she be a good VG candidate?  Hmmm._

 
She has L'oreal... Someone else!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 4, 2007)

I would think the advert would be tailored to her frame...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yep that's the first name I thought of too.  But hell anyone - Shilpa Shetty, Bipasha Basu, there are so many people to choose from.  I'd LOVE to see an Indian woman.  

I like the idea of Jill Scott but I don't know that I could picture her in a Viva Glam ad.  Rihanna, however, would be great.  What about a Latina?  Or an Asian woman?  I would just love to see something different.  Even if it's someone I've never heard of.  It would be exciting to see a new, fresh face or maybe justsomeone unexpected.

*EDITED:*  Actually the more I think about it a Bollywood star would be perfect!  Someone who is known around the world but relatively unknown in the U.S.  Someone who people can learn about and someone to bring in a different approach and cultural perspective._


----------



## aziajs (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I would think the advert would be tailored to her frame...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Who's frame?


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not a huge Fergie fan but she'd be ok. I guess her whole "glamorous" deal fits in with Viva Glam.

gwen on the other hand, ugh - i've seen enough of her mugg over the years.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Aishwarya Rai comes to mind as far as Indian decent goes...she is absolutely stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, flawless and talented...but would she be a good VG candidate?  Hmmm._

 
Thank you, that's who I was thinking of earlier and could not think of her name. She is everything you said and sexy.


----------



## electrostars (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and some other girls have a nightly MAC chat on aim..and earlier we were talking about this..

I said that Gwen Stefani would be perfect for VG!
I also said I'd love to see Rose Mcgowan..

We were joking about the Spice Girls doing it lol....
I don't know, we'll see..?


----------



## mstie67 (Oct 4, 2007)

Alex Wek would be outstanding.
Aslo Tilda Swinton, Chrissy Hynde, America Ferrara.

Just not someone that's been in jail or ruined their face with plastic surgery.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh God, I must be old. I thought this was about The Duchess of York, not the methhead. I second Josh Duhamel's fineness though. 

I vote a big, fat NO.

Tilda Swinton would be an immaculate face for VG.


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh god no.  Her face is so.  Ugh.  Just no.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mstie67* 

 
_Alex Wek would be outstanding._

 
here is the close-up of the visual for stylistics. alek wek looks freakin gorgeous!

sorry for the graininess.  i will post a better pic when it is available.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Alicia Keys would be awesome for VG too! She's hot!

I think Tina Turner or Cher would be great for icon collections not really VG.

I would love to see Esthero as a VG girl too. A hot pink lippie for the pink pirate =) She sings the female vocals in the BEP song "Weekends." Many actually thought she was going to be the new female addition to BEP but the went with Fergie


----------



## ksyusha (Oct 4, 2007)

no, no, nooooo


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 4, 2007)

Jill Scott

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Who's frame?_


----------



## lara (Oct 4, 2007)

When she first started becoming know, I thought she was a pre-op MTF transsexual.


----------



## redambition (Oct 4, 2007)

oh no. please no. nonononononono! mac, what have you done? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really, really don't like fergie. I was never that fond of her, but seeing footage of BEP live cemented my dislike. she's like an energiser bunny on speed, and it certainly does sound like she gives the autotune a run for it's money. the worst bit was hearing her absolutely murder "weekends". off key, squeaky voice, ugh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I would love to see Esthero as a VG girl too. A hot pink lippie for the pink pirate =) She sings the female vocals in the BEP song "Weekends." Many actually thought she was going to be the new female addition to BEP but the went with Fergie_

 
yep, esthero would be awesome.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Oooh what about Jill Scott??  Did you see her Oprah.  She was looking fab, but most of the time the camera was on Janet. (I love her too!!!)_

 
I just saw Jill on Oprah (thank God for Tivo).  She looked amazing.  She is so beautiful and stately IMO.  I loved her hair!!!  I also loved her makeup.  It was so soft and natural.  It really brought out her beauty.


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_When she first started becoming know, I thought she was a pre-op MTF transsexual._

 
LMAO!! OMG, yes, so true. Mans face on a woman's body. Scary.

A big NO to Fergie.

I could see Gwen for sure.

Nelly Furtado I think would be good as well. 

Rose McGowan, too, but I'm assuming MAC isn't trying to gather all the women who've dated Marilyn Manson (lol)

Jill Scott is gorgeous, has a beautiful voice, but I don't think I can see her doing Viva Glam. She seems more *natural* that *glamorous* to me.

How about Shakira??


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

Shakira would be HOT!


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2007)

I vote for Gwen...but then again I'd love to see some Latinas being represented too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm available.


----------



## princess (Oct 4, 2007)

Eww no.


----------



## amoona (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I'm available.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol me and you both!

but i agree with the majority of people are saying a big NO on Fergie. Gwen would be good but I think she's too predictable. I'd rather see a collection with her, like what we're doing with Alexander McQueen.

I love the idea of a more diverse group for Viva Glam, after all AIDS effects the entire world. I'd love to just see regular woman from different countries effected by AIDS as the spokeswomen but in reality that's probably not going to get the Viva Glam campaign the attention that it needs. Although it would be great to have real women. I'm so bringing it up to my trainers haha.


----------



## MRS. OPTIMUS (Oct 4, 2007)

GWEN is the BOMB!! I would love that!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I think Gwen Stefani should be a VG gal!_

 
I totally agree. I mean Fergie is cute, but not MAC worthy, I think.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like Fergie or Gwen. It was bad enough seeing Eve for Viva Glam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shakira might be a good choice. Or Nelly Furtado. Personally, I'm thinkin Nicole Scherzinger. Just cause I love her. And you can't go wrong with her.


----------



## FullWroth (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I don't like Fergie or Gwen. It was bad enough seeing Eve for Viva Glam_

 
Agreed on all counts.

I do think someone unexpected would do well though, like an Indian actress (Aishwarya Rai being out of the picture, as someone mentioned, with her L'Oreal gig).


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm kinda chuckling reading this whole thread, wondering just who is "MAC worthy" and what defines it.

hello .. Amada Lepore! lol


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 4, 2007)

Ew, no no no. I think she kind of looks like a chimpanzee. You'd have to do a whole lotta photoshopping to make her look like she doesn't belong in the circus with a cute lil' hat on its head standing next to an organ grinder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would be almost as bad as choosing Amy Winehouse. Yuck. 

Now, for good candidates...if only Queen Latifah weren't a spokeswoman for Covergirl, or Aishwarya Rai for Loreal


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 4, 2007)

on limb here....but Kelly Clarkson?


or Angelina Jolie...put the humanitarian fat lips to some use.  eh, nah


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think Fergie should be the next VGV spokesmodel. Nor should Gwen. These are _commercial_ artists. It's important to understand MAC: it's (or at least, it's trying to maintain) an underground feel, it's edgy, and it's not a commercial company. If you look at the past VGV spokespeople (Rupaul, KD Lang, Boy George, etc), they all share something in particular, and mainstream, commercial popularity has nothing to do with it. The VGV spokesmodels have always been particular. By choosing Fergie, it seems to me as if MAC is trying to appeal to a broader audience, thus reinforcing the commercial image it's been trying to avoid so far. 
I disagree with Fergie being the next VG girl on so many levels. Honestly, for me, it's the equivalent of choosing Britney Spears, or even Rihanna, to be the next spokesmodel. It's just all so _commercial._


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^^^MAC makes me laugh because they are commercial but want people to think otherwise.  It's not like they pic obscure people to put in their ads and promos.  Everyone has been big stars - Mary J. Blige, Elton John, Lil' Kim, Eve, Dita Von Teese, Pamela Anderson, Christina Aguilera and many more.  You gotta come better than that to convince people you are cutting edge and novel.  They may have started out that way but those days are long gone.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 5, 2007)

to be honest i think fergie looks like a stripper

and you all know im one...so i dont mean that in a nasty way...

shes just a bit trashy....i love trashy but im quite posh so i love faux trash haha...but she seems genuine crack whore

on top of that...say for example...wether or not you like christina...you cant doubt that she wears wonderful makeup...but ive never even noticed fergies makeup twice???


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_on top of that...say for example...wether or not you like christina...you cant doubt that she wears wonderful makeup...but ive never even noticed fergies makeup twice???_

 
You know, I never thought about that.  Most of the Viva Glam spokespeople have really nice makeup aside from what they have done for the campaign.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_^^^^^MAC makes me laugh because they are commercial but want people to think otherwise. It's not like they pic obscure people to put in their ads and promos. Everyone has been big stars - Mary J. Blige, Elton John, Lil' Kim, Eve, Dita Von Teese, Pamela Anderson, Christina Aguilera and many more. You gotta come better than that to convince people you are cutting edge and novel. They may have started out that way but those days are long gone._

 
I agree with you to a certain extent. Everyone MAC has chosen so far has seen stardom, however the vast majority of them have something a certain timelessness going on. MAC does need to choose people who are going to be recognized, yet there is a certain provocative particularity to each and every one of them. Some, such as Elton John for example, haven't contributed anything to the entertainment industry in years, yet they are candidates MAC take into consideration. Elton John, aside from campaigning for VG, has his own AIDS foundation. Rupaul, for example, was a huge deal, when the first VG campaign came out. It was provocative to feature a transexual, representing the AIDS foundation nonetheless. It caused a stir. Mary J. Blige, Lil' Kim, and Dita Von Teese, to name a few, are celebrities (A-List ones as well), yet there is something that sets them apart from the rest. They are different. 

Fergie, as I said previously, doesn't seem to fit into that mold. She's the product of everything that is mainstream. The days of MAC being underground (and those were the days) might be long gone, but an effort is still being made to revive the roots, and everything MAC was based upon. In my opinion, choosing Fergie (or any other celebrity that has their own clothing line, their own perfume line, _that can sing AND act too) _is limiting MAC's progress towards that regression.

*Edit*:
I forgot to mention something. Choosing Fergie means putting her on the same pedestal as her predecessors. In which way does she live up to what Elton John, or Linda Evangelista have done for the company? It's choosing temporary popularity over timelessness.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, then Mick Jaggar, lead singer for Aeo Smith or how about the two original guys in Kiss. Hey, they wear makeup.  All of these guys are still rocking.  Hmmmm

Sting is hot!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_
*Edit*:
I forgot to mention something. Choosing Fergie means putting her on the same pedestal as her predecessors. In which way does she live up to what Elton John, or Linda Evangelista have done for the company? It's choosing temporary popularity over timelessness._

 

2 words.. Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Okay, then Mick Jaggar, lead singer for Aeo Smith or how about the two original guys in Kiss. Hey, they wear makeup.  All of these guys are still rocking.  Hmmmm

Sting is hot!_

 

Hahaha yes, Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley for Viva Glam.

you know ... Paul could probably pull it off.

They're both so old they'd have to be "icons" though


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Elton John isn't Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds anymore either.  I say give it to a guy now.  They got too many women on there now.  Let's come up with a Smoking hot man.  YES!

I think Pam Anderson has been on M.A.C., before - Bombshell Pink lipstick is after her.  

Gene Simmons has his name on two many things right now.  I would rather Paul Stanley.  Paul is fit too.





Maybe the younger crowd would like Justin Timberlake?  I still say Sting is smoking.  Hmm, I am still thinking.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

Darn, I can't seem to import a pic.

Do they have to be living?  The lead singer in Queen, Freddie Mercury, was sexy as it gets to me and he sadly died from AIDS.  That man could sing literally anything.  He was extremely talented. There are a lot of his songs that people haven't even heard. 

I vote for him.  He has a lot of good pictures that would be great.  Hey, they are using old pictures of Elizabeth Taylor for inspiration for McQueen.  Okay, I am at peace.  It's Freddie Mercury.  How can I load a good picture of him here?

Who hasn't heard of We Will Rock You or We Are The Champions?  I Vote for Freddie Mercury hands down.   

I can't think of anyone more appropriate.  There are fantastic videos of him.  The man dresses up too.  He is perfection for this campaign.  He will rock you MAC.  Are you listening?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

*This man should be on Viva Glam (Sexy)*

I just want to personally thank the poster who  did the poll about M.A.C. choosing that Fregie (sp?).  I don't agree with it, along with the other seventy something percent.

I feel very strongly about this campaign and I think this man would be perfect.  

Some may not know Freddie Mercury, but they sure recognize the songs - We Will Rock You & We are the Champions. Many of his other songs with Queen are in many commercials.  He had many other songs that were not so rock sounding and were beautiful.

Sadly, he did die an early death from complications of AIDS.  

This man was sexy as it gets and he could put many of today's singers to shame, because he could also sing opera.  You can find many of his videos and his contribution to the Live Aid concert on Youtube.com.  

I am posting some pictures of him.  BTW, my favorite song by him was - The Show Must Go On.  

Freddie Mercury is Viva Glam.

http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=12658

http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=14380​​http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=14809

http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=11440

http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=6416

http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=8330

http://www.queenzone.com/queenzone/mp3.aspx?Q=1088

Could someone tell me how to just upload a picture instead of the sites?   Thank you.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_i still say cher would rock it._

 
I would _love_ to see Cher as the next Icon, I think she's absolutely amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Viva Glam. 

I would like to see someone more classy for a change, like Cate Blanchett or Kate Winslet. Fergie is a little too "tranny"  looking IMO.

Roisin Murphy (singer of Moloko), Helena Christensen and Melissa Etheridge would also make great choices I think.


----------



## MacOnMe (Oct 5, 2007)

I like fergie,  she has a great face for makeup!!


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldn't think of a worse spokesperson!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: This man should be on Viva Glam (Sexy)*

if you go to Specktra's FAQ section there is a large post on inserting images into posts,.. when you do post a picture though,.. remember it should only be 640 pixels wide by 800 tall or it will be reduced back to a link.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 

 
_2 words.. Pamela Anderson._

 
Right, but alot of people don't know that Pamela Anderson, aside from being tits and all, has longtime been an active member for PETA.

Anderson is a vegetarian, an advocate for animal rights, and an active member of the animal protection organization People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), taking part in several campaigns for animal rights[13]. She became a vegetarian in her early teens when she walked in on her dad slaughtering an animal he had just hunted.[14]
One of Anderson's campaigns as a member of PETA has been against the use of fur. In 1999, Anderson received the first Linda McCartney Memorial Award for animal rights protectors, in recognition of her campaign against fur. In 2003, Anderson stripped down for PETA's "I'd Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur" advertising campaign. On June 28, 2006, Anderson posed naked with other protesters on a window display of the Stella McCartney boutique in London, England. It was a PETA gala event before the PETA Humanitarian Awards. Anderson went inside the boutique and said she would take her clothes off if the event raised enough money for PETA, which it did. She took off her clothes and went to stand on a pedestal at the window display, wearing a banner that read: "We had rather bare skin than wear skin."[_citation needed_]
She has also actively campaigned against Kentucky Fried Chicken. In 2001, Anderson released a letter in support of PETA's campaign against Kentucky Fried Chicken, stating "What KFC does to 750 million chickens each year is not civilized or acceptable." She later made a video about KFC's treatment of chickens.[15] In January 2006, Anderson requested that the Governor of Kentucky remove a bust of Colonel Sanders, the founder of KFC, from display but her request was refused even when she offered her own bust in exchange. In February 2006, Anderson decided to boycott the Kentucky Derby because of its support for Kentucky Fried Chicken.
She has also campaigned against seal hunting in her native Canada. In March 2006, Anderson asked to speak to Prime Minister Stephen Harper about the annual seal hunt. Her request was refused. In May 2006 she petitioned random individuals on the street for their opinion on the Canadian Seal Hunt.
Most recently Pam has joined forces with PETA in a campaign calling for the boycott of fruit juice maker POM. The "Pom Horrible Campaign"[16] has resulted in response to the company's refusal to halt animal tests.
In March 2005, Anderson became a spokesmodel for MAC Cosmetics's MAC AIDS Fund, which helped people affected by AIDS and HIV. After becoming the official spokesmodel, Anderson raised money during events in Toronto, Tokyo, Dublin and Athens.
Anderson became the celebrity spokesperson for the American Liver Foundation, and served as the Grand Marshal of the SOS motorcycle ride fundraiser.
                               -Wikipedia


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am in the minority, I don't want Gwen to be a Viva Glam girl. I am tired of seeing her. I don't want to see Fergie either. I'd love to see someone different. I can't think of who, though. Maybe Alicia Keys. I don't know. Actually I'd love to see someone a little older._

 


I totally feel you on this one! I'm so ready to see some new faces in Hollywood PERIOD! :eek2:


----------



## LaChinita (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am in the minority, I don't want Gwen to be a Viva Glam girl. I am tired of seeing her. I don't want to see Fergie either. I'd love to see someone different. I can't think of who, though. Maybe Alicia Keys. I don't know. Actually I'd love to see someone a little older._

 

YES!!!  Alicia Keys!  I've always thought she has such a pretty face, and she's pretty daring when it comes to makeup (and hair).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2007)

how about Mary J Blige?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam Anderson has already been on Viva Glam.  Uh, I wonder why she kept getting implants when she knew those were tested on animals.  Hmmm


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

I just thought it would be most appropriate to have the face of someone who actually died from AIDS to raise awareness for the M.A.C. AIDS Fund.  It just makes sense to me.  Freddie isn't here due to AIDS.  I just can't think of anything more powerful than that.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 5, 2007)

GWENNNNNN!! Fergie is fug!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah, her face is busted from surgery and drugs...& I find Gwen so annoying!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Nah, her face is busted from surgery and drugs_

 
HAHA!! thats what ive always thought


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Right, but alot of people don't know that Pamela Anderson, aside from being tits and all, has longtime been an active member for PETA.

Anderson is a vegetarian, an advocate for animal rights, and an active member of the animal protection organization People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), taking part in several campaigns for animal rights[13]. She became a vegetarian in her early teens when she walked in on her dad slaughtering an animal he had just hunted.[14]
One of Anderson's campaigns as a member of PETA has been against the use of fur. In 1999, Anderson received the first Linda McCartney Memorial Award for animal rights protectors, in recognition of her campaign against fur. In 2003, Anderson stripped down for PETA's "I'd Rather Go Naked Than Wear Fur" advertising campaign. On June 28, 2006, Anderson posed naked with other protesters on a window display of the Stella McCartney boutique in London, England. It was a PETA gala event before the PETA Humanitarian Awards. Anderson went inside the boutique and said she would take her clothes off if the event raised enough money for PETA, which it did. She took off her clothes and went to stand on a pedestal at the window display, wearing a banner that read: "We had rather bare skin than wear skin."[citation needed]
She has also actively campaigned against Kentucky Fried Chicken. In 2001, Anderson released a letter in support of PETA's campaign against Kentucky Fried Chicken, stating "What KFC does to 750 million chickens each year is not civilized or acceptable." She later made a video about KFC's treatment of chickens.[15] In January 2006, Anderson requested that the Governor of Kentucky remove a bust of Colonel Sanders, the founder of KFC, from display but her request was refused even when she offered her own bust in exchange. In February 2006, Anderson decided to boycott the Kentucky Derby because of its support for Kentucky Fried Chicken.
She has also campaigned against seal hunting in her native Canada. In March 2006, Anderson asked to speak to Prime Minister Stephen Harper about the annual seal hunt. Her request was refused. In May 2006 she petitioned random individuals on the street for their opinion on the Canadian Seal Hunt.
Most recently Pam has joined forces with PETA in a campaign calling for the boycott of fruit juice maker POM. The "Pom Horrible Campaign"[16] has resulted in response to the company's refusal to halt animal tests.
In March 2005, Anderson became a spokesmodel for MAC Cosmetics's MAC AIDS Fund, which helped people affected by AIDS and HIV. After becoming the official spokesmodel, Anderson raised money during events in Toronto, Tokyo, Dublin and Athens.
Anderson became the celebrity spokesperson for the American Liver Foundation, and served as the Grand Marshal of the SOS motorcycle ride fundraiser.
                               -Wikipedia_

 

I'm sorry but all that PETA stuff just deducted her like a BILLION more points in my book.

PETA = terrorists and has nothing to do with AIDS awareness.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Well, Elton John isn't Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds anymore either.  I say give it to a guy now.  They got too many women on there now.  Let's come up with a Smoking hot man.  YES!

I think Pam Anderson has been on M.A.C., before - Bombshell Pink lipstick is after her.  

Gene Simmons has his name on two many things right now.  I would rather Paul Stanley.  Paul is fit too.





Maybe the younger crowd would like Justin Timberlake?  I still say Sting is smoking.  Hmm, I am still thinking._

 
Yes, Pamela Anderson was already a Viva Glam spokesperson, that was my point.

People are saying Fergie is too ugly/mannish/trashy/ drug addicted to be a spokesperson. It's all quite hypocritical really when you look at some of the other Viva Glam Spokespersons. Pamela Anderson, Boy George.. not exactly shining beacons of purity or righteousness.

If one doesn't LIKE Fergie well that's fine. I'm not a fan, nor do I hate her. It does't matter much to me if she's the spokeperson or not.

But hey, give her the chance to do something good I suppose. She hasn't exactly done anything wrong. There's no reason why she CAN'T be the spokesperson this year. She obviously has a huge fanbase. This is about $$ in the longrun.

Girls are vicious sometimes!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear you.  Yep, it is about raising money. 

I think we would have to go to the cradle now to get a beacon of purity.  I know I am not.


----------



## clamster (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I prefer Gwen Stefani, Mary J Blige, or Alicia Keys over Fergie for this.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 5, 2007)

Since we're talking about spokes*men*, why not Prince? Prince is talented, and glamourous to boot!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

Never thought about him.  That's a good one - Cosmo.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_how about Mary J Blige?_

 
Mary was already featured in some Viva Glam promos.  The ones with Lil Kim and Elton John.  I think there was another one too.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Since we're talking about spokes*men*, why not Prince? Prince is talented, and glamourous to boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good suggestion and totally cool. He's got that edge that needs to be there. I think you need someone who pushes the envelope a little. Don't get me wrong I love Cate Blanchett and she is so classy. But I just don't think she's got that certian oomph for the Viva Glam.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 6, 2007)

Naw..and I Love The Dutchess! But Not Feeling Her For Mac Viva Glam. Maybe Something Else With Mac Like A Funky Fresh Pefume Or Some Type Of Blush, But Not The Vg. Even With Gwen, I See Her Doing A Hottttttt Reeeeddddd Lipstick And Maybe Some Black Noir Line For Mac.


----------



## lipstik (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Aishwarya Rai comes to mind as far as Indian decent goes...she is absolutely stunning, gorgeous, beautiful, flawless and talented...but would she be a good VG candidate?  Hmmm._

 
I'm not too familiar with a lot of celebrities of Indian descent but I am familiar with the lovely Aishwarya Rai. She would be an amazing VG spokesperson but doesn't she have a contract with another cosmetics company?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Mary was already featured in some Viva Glam promos.  The ones with Lil Kim and Elton John.  I think there was another one too._

 
Shirley Manson. She had platinum blonde hair at the time and was rocking a make-up increadibly similar to Gwen Stefani, which I think is another reason Gwen won't be asked to do VG (both platinum blonde rocker chicks who wear red lipstick and black liner  ). I miss Manson for the VG ads!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Since we're talking about spokes*men*, why not Prince? Prince is talented, and glamourous to boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I think Prince would make a great choice for a male spokesperson, I never even thought of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about John Galliano, Jean Paul Gaultier or Billie Joe Armstrong from Green Day...all men who are not afraid of a little make-up now and then


----------



## MacArtist (Oct 7, 2007)

How about Madonna and Dave Navarro

They're both controversial and edgy


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_I think Prince would make a great choice for a male spokesperson, I never even thought of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about John Galliano, Jean Paul Gaultier or Billie Joe Armstrong from Green Day...all men who are not afraid of a little make-up now and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Prince would be the best male spokesman.  I would love to see MAC do a _collection _with John Galliano.  He is so bizarre but I love it.


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love to see Prince as the face of Viva Glam.  I would like it even more if Viva Glam featured Prince, Dave Navarro, and other sexy rockers with vastly different looks in an ad together.  They could call that one campaign Viva Rocks and coose a really wild lipcolor (perhaps an ultra glittery red?).


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the idea of Prince....

then it occured to me I'd LOVE to see David Bowie or Scott Weiland - that would be seriously HOT!


----------



## sora (Oct 8, 2007)

Gwen ftw
tho what about pcd


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Shirley Manson. She had platinum blonde hair at the time and was rocking a make-up increadibly similar to Gwen Stefani, which I think is another reason Gwen won't be asked to do VG (both platinum blonde rocker chicks who wear red lipstick and black liner  ). I miss Manson for the VG ads!!!_

 
So do I, she looked beautiful! Her and RuPaul were the best models for Viva Glam.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think Prince would be the best male spokesman.  I would love to see MAC do a collection with John Galliano.  He is so bizarre but I love it._

 
Galliano designs for the house of Dior. So there's not a snowball's chance in hell that he would collaborate with MAC.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am in the minority, I don't want Gwen to be a Viva Glam girl. I am tired of seeing her. I don't want to see Fergie either. I'd love to see someone different. I can't think of who, though. Maybe Alicia Keys. I don't know. Actually I'd love to see someone a little older._

 
I agree, Alicia Keys has a pretty face and might be nice for Viva Glam.  Rihanna might be good. I like her look.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_M* 

 
_I would love to see Cher as the next Icon, I think she's absolutely amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Viva Glam. 

I would like to see someone more classy for a change, like Cate Blanchett or Kate Winslet. Fergie is a little too "tranny" looking IMO.

Roisin Murphy (singer of Moloko), Helena Christensen and Melissa Etheridge would also make great choices I think._

 

Ooo I like the Cher idea.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 9, 2007)

id love david lachapelle to do a collaboration,imagine how vivid his collection would be... imagine the photography or if he did an advert! would be sexy!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 15, 2007)

You know who I want, I want Hilary Duff to be the a Viva Glam girl! We need a young female, with dignity! I think she'd be perfect.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 16, 2007)

fergie is just nasty. does mac reallly want an ex meth addict as a spokes person?

i'd hope not.

GWEN GWEN GWEN GWEN!!!!


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_fergie is just nasty. does mac reallly want an ex meth addict as a spokes person?

i'd hope not.

GWEN GWEN GWEN GWEN!!!!_

 
I love Gwen...
and I must be living under a rock... I didn't know that about fergie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--but now it explains a lot LOL


----------



## antares (Oct 29, 2007)

i absolutely despise gwen stefani...

what about karen o? she is soooo underated but kicks so much ass. <3


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_fergie is just nasty. does mac reallly want an ex meth addict as a spokes person?

i'd hope not.

GWEN GWEN GWEN GWEN!!!!_

 
Why not? 
They've had an open lesbian, drag queens, coke heads, and strippers.
What makes her so bad?

And Gwen Stefani is pretty market saturated. :/


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 6, 2008)

I love Fergie!
And Gwen...so maybe..Gwen as the next Viva Glam.


----------



## starz (Feb 6, 2008)

Fergie is on the view showing the lipglass today.


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok so i just watched the View, had no idea Fergie would be on. but i changed my mind about her. I was kind of not happy she would be the next VGV spokesperson. but She really seems comitted and dedicated to the cause. She has great goals. and she actually me on just how those 14 dollars are spent.

and the new lipglass looks GORGEOUS. WOC friendly, sherri and whoppi both tried it on and they looked gorgeous in it.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 7, 2008)

*~*I saw her on the View too and think she's a great spokesperson...the color looks very pretty. They described it as a sheer "pretty" pink color.  I wonder if there's any pearl in it...also, when does this come out??? I saw it on maccosmetics.com and it says coming soon.  How soon??? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~* ETA: I just read the Specktra blog and saw that it will be @ some counters today...I wonder when mine will get it?????


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 7, 2008)

Online they call it a frost...I can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ Do they have to be living?  The lead singer in Queen, Freddie Mercury, was sexy as it gets to me and he sadly died from AIDS.  That man could sing literally anything.  He was extremely talented. There are a lot of his songs that people haven't even heard. _

 
* Yes, Yes, Yes!!  (I do know I'm several months late in this discussion*





*i bet someone has already done this. eek! If so, please excuse. Can't read the rest of thread right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Quote:

   I vote for him.  He has a lot of good pictures that would be great.  Hey, they are using old pictures of Elizabeth Taylor for inspiration for McQueen.  Okay, I am at peace.  It's Freddie Mercury.  How can I load a good picture of him here?  
 
http://www.netmemorials.co.uk/freddie_mercury_1.gif

*The beautiful man in the front, with full sensual lips and dark dark hair.*

*Shorter hair he had later in Life, & was still sexy and beautiful then- always.*

 Quote:

   Who hasn't heard of We Will Rock You or We Are The Champions?  I Vote for Freddie Mercury hands down.     
 
*Yes!!!!*

 Quote:

   I can't think of anyone more appropriate.  There are fantastic videos of him.  The man dresses up too.  He is perfection for this campaign.  He will rock you MAC.  Are you listening?  
 
[/quote]

*You are wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

YouTube - queen - killer queen

*Love You Forever, Freddie!!!*



​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_
* SparklingWaves* *has already done this-months ago.  eek!  please excuse. Couldn't read the rest of thread when i posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

http://www.netmemorials.co.uk/freddie_mercury_1.gif

*The beautiful man in the front, with full sensual lips and dark dark hair.But everybody already can see that from the links in 
**SparklingWaves posts.*

*Shorter hair he had later in Life, & was still sexy and beautiful then- always.*

*Yes!!!!*
​_

 

YouTube - queen - killer queen

*Love You Forever, Freddie!!!*



​


----------

